# Mr Wilson - 16.3 hh gelding - trying to find previous owners.



## HuntingMadImmy (27 December 2015)

Hi all,
I recently bought Mr Wilson in August and am trying to find out about his life before he reached me, as the previous owner didn't know much . 
Mr Wilson is a 16 year old , bay 16.3 gelding.
He was born on the 28th April 1999.
His Dam is - MAGNAMAY VII
His sire is - TEMPLETRINE VII
His breeder - Miss D J Richardson 

The only other owner recorded in his passport is Mr M J Cook His previous owner called him major but told us that the person she bought him off called him William.
He has very little markings, just a white star on his head. He also has very high withers and when I bough him he was lacking a bit of condition and weight. 
From his passport, where you write down the equine influenza jabs each year , I can see he has been around the Warwickshire/ Worcestershire area. 
If you would like more information or see some pictures of him feel free to email me on - immyheath@outlook.com 
Thank you


----------

